# Royal python breeding



## BoaTom (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi all, 

I have been geeking up on breeding my royals and have the rack, the temps, the feeding, the pairs and pretty much everything else lined up for October onwards. Naturally I still have some questions around the season and the main query is the length of time to produce and hatch the eggs. 

I have found this site Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca

Basically the whole process could take around 10 months??? from cooling in October breeding through to April, then laying eggs and then circa 55 days to hatch. 

Does that sound about right? That's just based on this one site and not the hundreds of youtube vids ive seen. 

cheers 

tom


----------



## Lightbulb310 (Aug 13, 2012)

there is no set time frame as its not a definate proccess in that nothing is set in stone it can be a 12-24 month process if the female decides not to go this year

it can be as simple as putting a male in with a female once a month for 2-3 months and then she ovulates-pre lay shed- lays- then hatch
how it happend for my first time 

It can be as hard as putting a male In with a female regularly from October through to April/may seeing locks and nothings comes
Of it.. 
just have to try again the next near

no need for cooling 
Some People breed all year with no "seasons"
getting eggs is just part of the proccess you
Them have to get things right to get them
To hatch and then feed  

I mine as pets pair them up as and when I feel like it and that way I don't get to cought up in the if buts and maybes I change the males I'm putting in with each female and if anything comes of if then it's a bonus 

If You put to much pressure on yourself to do everything by the book so it works like it does for everyone else your setting yourself up for dissapointment..

It's easy to read and watch people
Success and see great odds And
Stunning triple Gene animals hatching out but the years gone into preparing thos snakes and getting them to breed is rarely published or videod 
Just the 2 minutes of cutting the eggs as an end result  

Good luck with your plans buddy enjoy it


----------



## radmiller (Aug 16, 2010)

i put mine threw a 3 month cool down at night time and pair them up a couple of times between sheds for about another 5 months and my mojo had 6 eggs 1 was a slug. 

the eggs are on day 57 today


----------



## jodibbs (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm also trying to breed my royal pythons. I was wondering how to introduce them as they have never actually 'met' as such? My female is 3 1/2 years and the male is 8 years old... Does it make a difference that there is such a big age gap? I feel like I'm asking silly questions, but I can't seem to find the answers anywhere else! :blush:

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 21, 2012)

As long as shes a good weight and heathy ,same with male dont think she will mind an older bloke,just put them together and see what happens dont stress to much lol
:2thumb:


----------

